
The Best JavaScript Library - eibrahim
http://www.emadibrahim.com/2008/08/10/the-best-javascript-library/
======
gecko
Summary: "Here are five JavaScript libraries that looked interesting. I kind
of putzed around with three of them, then got bored and decided the first one
I looked at was the best for 'purely emotional reasons.'"

I'm not really sure this needs to be that far up the front page.

~~~
eibrahim
Good observation, but I actually didn't end up choosing the one I started off.
But you are right about putting it near the top, it kind of discourages the
reader even though, I thought I was pretty objective.

